# Pack Picture Update!



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi all - 
Haven't been on as much as I would like, but wanted to share some new pictures of my pack. 
Also wanted to give lots of happy birthday hugs and kisses to my A litter - they turned 1 year old yesterday! 

Please enjoy!

Anarchy and his mama Wiva 









Anarchy - my darling boy :wub:



































Athena aka Ham - my giant sable girl 









Friendly sibling rivalry?  









Abracadabra vd Blauen Bergen - one of the toughest bitches I have - very tough will and strong character 









Big Bear showing off her ball skills 









Bear and Abi









One of my B litter boys Blackjack with his evil minion Toodles 









Some of my B litter boys: Bingo Blackjack and Bandit 









My nutty wolf dog Xochi <3
Considered selling her when my time was short - but never found an acceptable home - think I will start to work her again this fall 
We did some work the other day and she isn't all that rusty!


















Another of one of my sable showlines Wink - my smallest at 50# barely









Wiva and Bingo from the B litter - a good mother will never stop nurturing <3 










My keeper girl Banshee 










I welcome input and comments 
-Thanks all


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

beautiful pictures, beautiful pack!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Beautiful pictures, and gorgeous dogs! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs! Great pics.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

All gorgeous dogs-love the keeper and the ears!!!love puppy ears


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Outstanding pics!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful dogs. It's nice to see you on here again.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

Beautiful. Well done!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice compliments

I use a Nikon D90


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes it is wonderful to see you on here again  They are simply stunning!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow!!!! Love your pictures such beautiful dogs and pups.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

I knew you were a breeder, but didn't realize how gorgeous your dogs are, really love that tough bitch dog, she has a great head. you should post more often.


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow, gorgeous dogs and photos! They look like a great group!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I love the pic where she managed to get TWO balls in her mouth. LOL


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Stunning dogs :wub:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup: 



[email protected] said:


> I knew you were a breeder, but didn't realize how gorgeous your dogs are, really love that tough bitch dog, she has a great head. *you should post more often*.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Wiva. :wub:


She's such a wonderful girl. From work to giving kisses in the face....


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Your dogs are gorgeous. I love your B litter babies, too!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow! Gorgeous dogs <3


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ash your dogs are gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Lovely pictures of beautiful dogs!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Totally gorgeous! All of them!


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

Beautiful dogs! And they all look so happy.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful family, I love seeing others wrestling fiercely.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliments - makes me happy 

As to posting more often....would love to, but unfortunately just too much on my plate and not enough hours in the day 

I will try to post more consistently! 
I do post a lot more frequently on our facebook group and on my facebook account so you can friend me anytime for more frequent updates on the Nadar gang


----------

